

587 SAAS Users, Tech Partner Just Got a Job at Amazon. Help - clientbiller

Hey Everyone,
I started clientbiller.com a couple years ago because its something I wanted&#x2F;needed for my other business.<p>Now, after seeing the growth in payments and having 587 users, I want to continue growing it and re-launch in the US &amp; China. I need the assistance of a tech co-founder (php&#x2F;mysql) as my previous tech partner just landed a job at Amazon. I have a front-end dev &amp; marketing background.<p>I&#x27;ve had multiple previous successes (started and sold 3 companies in the past).<p>Feel free to look at my linkedin on those details: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;profile&#x2F;view?id=7007692<p>If your interested, feel free to reach out: chris@clientbiller.com
======
phantom_oracle
Looks like a cool service, but mehh...

I would not want to code in PHP in the year 2014.

Are you in the "bingo card creator" space where the product is complete and
just needs maintenance or is there multiple technical things that are on the
feature-list?

~~~
clientbiller
Previous dev did mention he would of wanted to re-write site in RoR...

product is complete and just needs maintenance or is there multiple technical
things that are on the feature-list?... ...Right On. Yes, core created and
usable (I use it pretty regularly).

